# Hare-Kon



## Punk Zebra (Feb 3, 2015)

> Koharu, tired of all the men in her life being lying, married philanderers, decides to move back home, away from the city. Once there she finds her family saddled with a huge debt and no way out, until a handsome but creepy stranger offers to pay the debt, at the same time asking her to marry him. But, as if things weren't crazy enough, he already has two wives!


*I'm lazy so if you want to Know more about it click here:* Source

*Ch. 1* Source
*RAW 29* Source​


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 8, 2015)

*Ch. 18* Chapter 8


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 15, 2015)

rajin said:


> *Story is going good : one of the better ecchi series right now*
> 
> *they were even fucking equal temporarily
> they were even fucking equal temporarily*



Yup. Its not just your everyday simple harem.

*Ch. 21* they were even fucking equal temporarily

Koharu is getting on my nerves.

I knew Ryuu was famous for something......like a singer, but I wasn't expecting a pianist, that explains a lot of things about him in the beginning.


----------



## rajin (Mar 31, 2015)

OHH Man the new girl is younger sister and this guy is gonna go for her ?

*Chapter 161!
Chapter 161!
Chapter 161!*


----------



## rajin (Apr 6, 2015)

*Chapter 36 

Chapter 21*

ok brother but this series demand much more discussion here .


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 19, 2015)

*Ch. 24* ch.2

Just like Arima Kousei he doesn't want to touch the piano. The interactions between the four is always interesting.


----------



## rajin (May 11, 2015)

*Harekon 40 raw*


*he can a miniature earthquake just by his foot touching the ground, in base form

he can a miniature earthquake just by his foot touching the ground, in base form
*


----------



## rajin (May 25, 2015)

*Hare Kon 42 Raw*

*where Keigo Asano is from*


----------



## rajin (Jun 1, 2015)

*Hare Kon 43 Raw*

*MF linky
*


----------



## rajin (Jun 8, 2015)

*Hare Kon 44 Raw*

*Chapter 165*


----------



## rajin (Jun 15, 2015)

*Hare Kon 45 Raw*
*here*


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 26, 2015)

*Ch. 28* chap 45 is out

Nice to see him grab those cakes . I laughed so hard when she let out that "Ahn". I was a bit shocked to know to that she is the sensitive type. I believe that once she comes around, she will be a an excellent addition to the whole dynamic of the Hare-kon.


----------



## rajin (Aug 5, 2015)

*Hare Kon 51 raw*

*cnet128 translation*


----------



## rajin (Aug 24, 2015)

*Hare Kon 53 raw*

*Chapter 14

Chapter 14
*


----------



## rajin (Aug 31, 2015)

*Chapter 36*


----------



## rajin (Sep 15, 2015)

*Chapter 64
*


----------



## rajin (Sep 19, 2015)

*56 Raw

63 is out
*


----------



## santanico (Sep 27, 2015)

dat latest raw


----------



## santanico (Sep 28, 2015)

I wish someone would quickie translate


----------



## Azula (Oct 1, 2015)

Why does this thread have low rating 

This manga does an excellent job of pissing off people


----------



## santanico (Oct 1, 2015)

it really does


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Oct 1, 2015)

Very good manga showing us all charm of harem ending. And of course haters gonna hate.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 2, 2015)

Finally this damn thread gets active, its been lonely in here . Rajin only puts raws out but does not discuss any of his opinions on a chapter.



So, can we say that out of the three girls Yuzu is the most favored by the readers as myself included? She is like the glue that keeps everything together. Madoka is good to and is treated as the baby in the whole group and Koharu is......Koharu is.....the whiny one of the group.


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Oct 2, 2015)

Yes by all means Yuzu is the keeper.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 2, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Yes by all means Yuzu is the keeper.



Mmhmmm! She holds all the keys to the doors.


----------



## santanico (Oct 2, 2015)

Yuzu is like the momma of the household. She looks out for everyone, and I love her personality 

Koharu is a whiny new wife, while Madoka is the jealous baby


----------



## santanico (Oct 12, 2015)

hare kon just isn't that popular


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 13, 2015)

sant?nico said:


> hare kon just isn't that popular



Trust me, once it gets an anime announcement or preview it will be.


----------



## santanico (Oct 14, 2015)

I can only dream


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Oct 18, 2015)

Rolf'ed so hard from this.
*NSFW*

Man litearlly has fidelity sensor.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 18, 2015)

Doc Mindstorm said:


> Rolf'ed so hard from this.
> *NSFW*
> 
> Man litearlly has fidelity sensor.



*Ch. 40* away from her. he just admitted that her attack speed and range went up considrablly

Yeah, me too! Instead of spidey senses he has senses where he can tell if his wives are being tampered with, kind of freaky if you ask me. Her captain friend Takeda just wants some ass so you know he ain't about it bout it......good thing shes on the alert.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 18, 2015)

Quality chapter.


----------



## santanico (Oct 18, 2015)

Ryuu's wife senses are going off  and right in the middle of sex


----------



## rajin (Oct 19, 2015)

*Hare Kon 59 Raw*

*http://www.mangapanda.com/bleach/137/12 *


----------



## Catamount (Oct 19, 2015)

I was surprised myself, but I liked it.
I am following it now.
However, the appearance of a new girl and even a school girl disappointed me a bit. I thought the story would be less predictable, more serious, dark and adult. And I don't mean porn by 'adult' 


edit
omg new chapter
gotta read


----------



## santanico (Oct 19, 2015)

the new girl doesn't mean anything to their hare kon


----------



## Catamount (Oct 19, 2015)

I really, really hope so.
Eitherwise it would be too simple.


----------



## santanico (Oct 19, 2015)

nah Ryuu is not into little girls, it's only to make Koharu jealous


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 19, 2015)

sant?nico said:


> nah Ryuu is not into little girls, it's only to make Koharu jealous



Pretty much.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 20, 2015)

However, his #2 is going to act as if they need that girl, for sure. At least, I believe so, since this girl atm looks like the one to move aside easily.


----------



## santanico (Oct 20, 2015)

lol no but I get what you mean, Madoka is a brat but, the raws indicate teenngirl here is not playing that kind of role. If she were I'd drop this manga asap


----------



## santanico (Oct 24, 2015)

chapter 41 translated 

#Shokugeki140


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 25, 2015)

Ryuu incoming, sound the alarm!!


----------



## rajin (Oct 26, 2015)

*Hare Kon 60 Raw
* *Casanova's version is finally out.*


----------



## santanico (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm guessing Koharu asked Yuzu to dress up as a sexy nurse for her dad? lol


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2015)

lol I was actually hoping for a one-night stand and didn't expect 'husband' appearing at all


----------



## santanico (Nov 1, 2015)

used up his power


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 1, 2015)

Ryuu is was all kinds of badass this chapter, he had Takeda shook and even me too...... didn't even know he had it in him like that.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 2, 2015)

Ew, he smoked dude's cigarette, ewwww 

It seems as if the drawing style had changed somehow... Ryuu's face seems a bit different.


----------



## santanico (Nov 2, 2015)

his face seems deadly if you ask me


----------



## Catamount (Nov 9, 2015)

+
I never expected her to say that.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 13, 2015)

have... to resist... browsing raws...


----------



## santanico (Nov 13, 2015)

it's too late for me


----------



## rajin (Nov 16, 2015)

*multitude of sudden ensnaring-strings*


----------



## santanico (Nov 16, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



her dad died omg :sad I feel sad now


----------



## Catamount (Nov 16, 2015)

I've read the spoiler. 

Nothing changed tho


----------



## santanico (Nov 16, 2015)

you have no heart


----------



## Catamount (Nov 16, 2015)

Well, the story is majorly about feelings and not about social or family background, so the influence of parents or smth like that is not important. At least so it seems to me.


----------



## santanico (Nov 16, 2015)

to each their own


----------



## rajin (Nov 23, 2015)

*(Source)
*


----------



## santanico (Nov 23, 2015)

lol fucking Ryuu, doesn't he know how inappropriate he is sometimes


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 29, 2015)

*Ch. 45* PePe was sent flying again

Good chapter. I just love the interactions between the four in this manga.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 13, 2015)

*Ch. 46* Chapter 214

Damn! Yuzu is something else .


----------



## Catamount (Dec 13, 2015)

Morglay, I didn't know you were reading it too 


So
Some time ago I've browsed raws cause I'm a hazard to myself and I have to take back what I've said before. It became more serious and she actually was influenced by... things, you know.
I was so satisfied with a naughty chapter too, thank you, finally


----------



## Morglay (Dec 13, 2015)

Yeah man, it is a funny series.

By "things" do you mean she became a member of the team?


----------



## Catamount (Dec 13, 2015)

No, it's about what we've talked about with santanico, read spoiler if you watch raws, otherwise you would not want to know the plot turn in advance.


*Spoiler*: __ 



her dad died and I thought it would not mean anything.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 13, 2015)

Adamant said:


> No, it's about what we've talked about with santanico, read spoiler if you watch raws, otherwise you would not want to know the plot turn in advance.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Her dad respected Ryuu a lot so I think she wised up about the whole thing after there convo.


----------



## Catamount (Dec 14, 2015)

Respected? Browsing the raws I've got an absolutely different impression from the look on her dad face.

She definitely understood that family is also here to support, not only to annoy and humiliate (as she thought).


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 14, 2015)

Adamant said:


> Respected? Browsing the raws I've got an absolutely different impression from the look on her dad face.
> 
> She definitely understood that family is also here to support, not only to annoy and humiliate (as she thought).



I think he does respect Ryuu. If I remember correctly from the beginning he was saying it to Koharu.


----------



## santanico (Dec 14, 2015)

I remember him only saying he was a fan of his


----------



## Catamount (Dec 15, 2015)

well he was against the wedding, his face does not look pleased on the raws either


----------



## santanico (Dec 15, 2015)

raws for 66 haven't been posted yet ;_;


----------



## rajin (Dec 17, 2015)

*Chapter 105*


----------



## santanico (Dec 26, 2015)

Lol

*Spoiler*: __ 



they got their lingerie mixed up


----------



## Catamount (Jan 4, 2016)

that 67 raw
why the hell they stop it at a moment like this  where is the 68 raw, wheeeereee


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 4, 2016)

Adamant said:


> that 67 raw
> why the hell they stop it at a moment like this  where is the 68 raw, wheeeereee



I'm expecting a chapter next week.


----------



## santanico (Jan 4, 2016)

I wonder what she said.... asking Ryuu to really give it to her perhaps? :ho


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 4, 2016)

sant?nico said:


> I wonder what she said.... asking Ryuu to really give it to her perhaps? :ho



I doubt that.


----------



## santanico (Jan 4, 2016)

Dream crusher


----------



## Catamount (Jan 5, 2016)

I think it was smth like "this time I will please you", meaning not exaaactly sex as he dreams of, yet...

Still making her body a sacred place for chosen ones while messing around with married older dudes before. Geez.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 5, 2016)

Adamant said:


> I think it was smth like "this time I will please you", meaning not exaaactly sex as he dreams of, yet...
> 
> Still making her body a sacred place for chosen ones while messing around with married older dudes before. Geez.



Exactly, in the beginning she slept with a dude looking way older than her no problem, but yet now she can`t even let Ryuu give her a good smack down.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 5, 2016)

And sex is not even the most intimate thing about family life, but it seems she's starting to understand it finally.
So stupid - refusing the pleasure you want yourself.
Btw

*Spoiler*: __ 



I was hoping for further development if that piano play. He said he'd never do that again. Yet. He did. This is more than sex.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 5, 2016)

Adamant said:


> And sex is not even the most intimate thing about family life, but it seems she's starting to understand it finally.
> So stupid - refusing the pleasure you want yourself.
> Btw
> 
> ...



I`m hoping for that too. I want them to expand on his entire musical side and why he stopped playing. It would be nice if part of this was dedicated to a musical genre.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 10, 2016)

*Ch. 48* Chapter 218
*Ch. 49* Chapter 218

It's about time that Koharu makes some moves and it's funny that Yuzu teases her.


----------



## santanico (Jan 10, 2016)

looked at chapter 68


*Spoiler*: __ 



Koharu gives good head


----------



## rajin (Jan 11, 2016)

*This*


----------



## Catamount (Jan 13, 2016)

that was one sexy raw 

but i wonder what she says to him... may it be that she's confessing and again goes with the desire to be the only one?


*Spoiler*: __ 



i did expect her to do him, but not a blowjob for sure 0_0


----------



## rajin (Jan 18, 2016)

*It's out.*


----------



## Catamount (Jan 18, 2016)

that bitch made him sad or what


----------



## rajin (Feb 1, 2016)

*here*


----------



## santanico (Feb 6, 2016)

yeah the ones who translate the chapters haven't posted jack on their site :/


----------



## rajin (Feb 8, 2016)

*Chapter 203*


----------



## Catamount (Feb 8, 2016)

The most. Horrible. Date. EVER.


----------



## santanico (Feb 8, 2016)

ehhhh I'm starting to lose interest. Esp when Ryuu acts so disconnected and selfish


----------



## Catamount (Feb 8, 2016)

You think he's like that in those raws? I thought that they don't have enough money, came at the wrong time and also got lost on the way. So to me they are both at fault.


----------



## rajin (Feb 14, 2016)

*Reading online*


----------



## santanico (Feb 14, 2016)

Madoka preggers...?


----------



## Catamount (Feb 15, 2016)

I so want to read it translated


----------



## rajin (Feb 22, 2016)

*Chapter 78

Colour Page 
*


----------



## Catamount (Feb 22, 2016)

I think on the contrary

*Spoiler*: __ 



she tried to, but she couldn't get pregnant


----------



## rajin (Feb 29, 2016)

*guy

*
That Kiss.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 7, 2016)

Things they do for sex.


----------



## santanico (Mar 7, 2016)

sexy time, finally


----------



## santanico (Mar 14, 2016)

Well, that was something....


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 14, 2016)

About time she lets him smash it.


----------



## Catamount (Mar 15, 2016)

Your comments make me think she did THAT again and nothing happened


----------



## Catamount (Mar 16, 2016)

watched it
FINALLY
I thougt she's gonna get bitching again


----------



## Catamount (Mar 28, 2016)

what's she sayin' on the last page


----------



## santanico (Mar 28, 2016)

"welcome home" I believe


----------



## Catamount (Mar 28, 2016)

I thought so too, but why the reaction on the previous page then?


----------



## Catamount (Apr 4, 2016)

is she leaving?


----------



## santanico (Apr 4, 2016)

she couldn't take being 2nd place  
I bet she was looking forward to having a baby, and it seems like she can't judging by her sad demeanor


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 4, 2016)

Noway! That is no reason to leave the Hare-kon, unless she really is depressed that she can't give him a child.


----------



## santanico (Apr 4, 2016)

Even Yuzu mentioned how much of a jealous child she was. She was struggling sharing him, that much was obvious


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes, it was.

On a side note, when the hell is the author going to talk about Ryuu's past and why he stopped playing the piano because we don't know much about him yet.


----------



## santanico (Apr 4, 2016)

I second that, I wanna know more about his childhood before he met Koharu


----------



## rajin (Apr 11, 2016)

*he evades without the mobility of flight anyway.*


----------



## Catamount (Apr 11, 2016)

so it's different
not that she can't have a child but she doesn't want to have a child
unless she came in some cheap hotel and not where i think she could have come


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2016)

wth is Madoka doing


----------



## Catamount (Apr 11, 2016)

tbh I would only be happy of she leaves cause she's too normal for this "family" but there seems to be some drama coming up involving children and this I totally don't want.
btw I won't be surprised if not Madoka the one getting pregnant soon...


----------



## santanico (Apr 11, 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised  if Ryuu is sterile


----------



## Catamount (Apr 12, 2016)

or he is just faking every time


----------



## rajin (Apr 18, 2016)

*Chapter 82*


----------



## Catamount (Apr 18, 2016)

why did he use children medicine


----------



## santanico (Apr 18, 2016)

I bet Madoka is an assassin


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 18, 2016)

Post the chapters and stop yapping.


----------



## rajin (Apr 25, 2016)

*120 is up!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2016)

all thoe dialogues


----------



## rajin (May 16, 2016)

This is not


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 27, 2016)

Ch. 54 Link removed
Looks like Ryuu is getting the finger rolling.


----------



## rajin (May 29, 2016)

Chapter 475


----------



## rajin (Jun 6, 2016)

Chapter 239


----------



## rajin (Jun 13, 2016)

531 Page 20


----------



## rajin (Jun 27, 2016)

Chapter 70


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jun 29, 2016)

Why must they be slow with the translations at the most interesting part. This latest raw has me anxious to know what Ryuu said to Madoka and why did Yuzu and Koharu make that face. I can only imagine him saying, "I like you the most".


----------



## rajin (Jul 4, 2016)

*2 Double pages joined

Chapter 224*


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 7, 2016)

*Ch. 55* stated to be quickly approaching his previous level of power
*Ch. 56* stated to be quickly approaching his previous level of power

Sigh...


----------



## rajin (Jul 12, 2016)

18 is out


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 12, 2016)

OMG! Why did she leave!?! What is happening? Why are the translations so slow now? I want to know damn it!


----------



## santanico (Jul 15, 2016)

speculations are she couldn't take being in a hare kon anymore


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jul 15, 2016)

santanico said:


> speculations are she couldn't take being in a hare kon anymore


I will never except that..


----------



## santanico (Jul 17, 2016)

lol poor Ryuu


----------



## rajin (Jul 24, 2016)

Chapter 246


----------



## rajin (Aug 8, 2016)

certain general


----------



## rajin (Aug 22, 2016)

when Auswahlen is used upon a quincy... a silver blood clot is created in their heart and they die.


----------



## rajin (Aug 28, 2016)

Chapter 272


----------



## rajin (Sep 5, 2016)

New chapter's already out...


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 20, 2016)

Very interesting raw, I need to know whats up.


----------



## rajin (Oct 3, 2016)

Dat Omake


----------



## rajin (Oct 17, 2016)

English scans of 324 are FINALLY out


----------



## rajin (Oct 31, 2016)

Chapter 100 (Special!)


----------



## rajin (Nov 6, 2016)

so here's the new chapter!


----------



## santanico (Nov 6, 2016)

Koharu barging in on private time hahaha

Ryuu's dream come true, having both wives in bed with him


----------



## rajin (Dec 6, 2016)

330 by Sense


----------



## rajin (Dec 12, 2016)

withstand Yhwach's reiatsu with no problem.


----------



## rajin (Jan 14, 2017)

this Omake


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 14, 2017)

Look how far the raws are from the current translated chapters.


----------



## rajin (Jan 16, 2017)

Here


----------



## rajin (Feb 15, 2017)

Chapter 106


----------



## rajin (Feb 21, 2017)

Chapter 2


----------



## rajin (Feb 28, 2017)

Chapter 75


----------

